# Best of Cybertruck Videos



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

The pickup truck with a starting price of under $50k might become the most compelling Tesla yet.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Great summary.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Convert the CT into an RV. 




https://upvir.al/ref/UN55551509


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Must watch.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

CT newest prototype on track (shortened video):


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488908038736130048


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Cyberlandr update:


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Okay, just slapped a reservation in.


----------

